# "Security Error"?



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I've noticed this error message occurring far too often. Maybe 2-3 times a day.










It happens when I try to post a reply, although today it happened when I clicked on the Emoji symbol to find an emoji to add to a post. I've also been getting this in other forum that belong to this same group.


Aside: It's amazing how many forum I subscribe to that all belong to this same ownership group.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Is it always on the same device/browser?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> Is it always on the same device/browser?


Yes, W10, Chrome. Same laptop.

It has, however, happened from two different locations. Totally different ISPs. I split my time between two places, and use the same laptop at both.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm on 6-12 VS sites all day every day & never see that nor have I seen any similar reports. I suspect it's a browser setting/plugin issue.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll see if I can track it down better.


----------



## VSPlatform (Oct 1, 2021)

This is a total random thought, but in the url bar in the browser, you're seeing https and not http, ya? I recall something about this error rarely happening when the site moves from secure to unsecure for some reason. Or, it could be a PHP error...but definitely don't quote me on either.

-Mike


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

VSPlatform said:


> This is a total random thought, but in the url bar in the browser, you're seeing https and not http, ya? I recall something about this error rarely happening when the site moves from secure to unsecure for some reason. Or, it could be a PHP error...but definitely don't quote me on either.
> 
> -Mike


All my links & bookmarks are HTTPS. I remember having to change them a while back. But the next time it happens, I'll dbl check.

Of course, since reporting it, it hasn't happened once. That's usually all it takes to make it go away. 🙄


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I got a bad gateway error, twice. I don't know how I finally got here.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

HarleyRandom said:


> I got a bad gateway error, twice. I don't know how I finally got here.


I've had similar 'gateway' errors, did other things came back later w/no issues.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

Happening for me today. I should have copied the graphic below the error msg but it says OK to Seattle but blotto from Seattle to TCF.

Maybe cuz it's snowing .... 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

There's really no need to report them here anymore. The team gets alerted automatically...



VSPlatform said:


> Our developers get automatic notices when these errors occur. As @Mike Lang mentioned, these are normally a few minutes at most when the site is performing updates or other maintenance, but can last longer in rare cases. If the temporary outage lasts more than anticipated or is unplanned, the developers get notified right away and they can look into the cause.


----------

